# الطفل الطائر للمصور راتشل هولن



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2020)

*الطفل الطائر للمصور راتشل هولن

*​_*





* *
* *المصورةالأمريكية  راتشل    هولن   وضعت صورة ابنها ذو الأربعة عشر شهرا وكأنه في رحلة طيران.تصوير:راتشل هولن.
فكرة تصوير   الطفل   طائرا جاءت لراتشيل عندما شاهدته ذات مرة معلقا في الهواء أثناء مداعبته.
فكرة هذه الصور هي تصوير أن الاطفال لهم عالمهم الخاص بهم الذى هو اكثر تعقيدا مما يظن الآباء.
* *
* *




* *
* *استخدمت راتشيل   هولن   الإمكانات الاساسية لبرنامج تحرير الصور "فوتوشوب" لاخراج هذه الصور.
تلقت راتشيل   هولن   العديد من الاستفسارات من كثير من الآباء عن كيفية تصميمها هذه الصور.
هذه الصورة التقطت برفع راتشيل   هولن   وزوجها   الطفل   عاليا في الهواء ثم إخفاء لقطة اليدين عن طريق برنامج "فوتوشوب".
* *
* *




* *
* *تعلق راتشيل   هولن   على هذه الصورة بقولها إنها تشعرها بأن   الطفل   هادىء جدا كما لو أنه يحتفظ بسر كبير.
لم تجهز   هولن   اماكن مخصصة للتصوير ولكنها التقطت الصور فى اى مكان وجد فيه طفلها.
قالت راتشيل   هولن   إنها تنوي الاستمرار في تسجيل رحلات طيران ابنها أطول فترة ممكنة وهى تنوي تحويل الصور الى كتاب. 
* *
* *




* 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*




* *
*
*
*
*
*
*




* *
*
*
*
*
*
*




* *
*
*
*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*
*​_


----------

